# Need a PICTURE!!!!!!



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

There is a member on this site that painted the face of his SS 212's red. I am wondering if someone could find me a picture of the bike so I can show my wife.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry I can't post.pics but the member I thank you are talking about is rack high.


----------

